# What fish?



## xoxemoneyxox (Oct 28, 2008)

*** always had oscars but now its been four years and i want to set up a ciclid tank again. what type is the most aggressive and easiest to breed? and is gravel or sand better?. i have a 55 tank and its already cycled. nice site i just found it!

thanx


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Good cichlids would be

:thumb: pair of green terrors
or
:thumb: Pair of jack dempseys
or
:thumb: Pair of Texas

plus catfish and giant danios

Africans that are large and aggresive should be kept in a seventy five gallon plus tank.


----------



## highlucks (Oct 6, 2008)

some small aggressive ones would be c. afra "cobue" tropheops chilumbi "red shoulder" perspicax. from my experience these guys can really hold the own. plu s i have heard the "red shoulder" be described as a killing machine.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Why is it you want something aggressive? Is it that you want to see violence in your tank? If that be the case then I personally feel you are raising cichlids for the wrong reasons.

If you just want active cichlids then mbuna would be good choice, just make sure you get appropriate ones for that size tank.


----------



## xoxemoneyxox (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks for the advice! and i dont want violance in my tank, i like to feed live food.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

pair of green terrors
or
Pair of jack dempseys
or
Pair of Texas :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: 
These central/south american cichlids love live fish!

don't feed mbuna live fish!
fish eating haps grow too big for your tank


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

why_spyder said:


> Why is it you want something aggressive? Is it that you want to see violence in your tank? If that be the case then I personally feel you are raising cichlids for the wrong reasons.
> 
> If you just want active cichlids then mbuna would be good choice, just make sure you get appropriate ones for that size tank.


I agree. It seems like a lot of people really want aggressive fish, so they buy cichlids. I personally like a peaceful tank, because I want to see my fish grow, and mature. 
The cookie cutter section gives some good ideas for a 55g. If it were me, I'd get:
JD pair
Salvini pair


----------

